# The Wk End Fishing 4 Cast



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.floridasportsman.com/4cast/ 

Gear up and Good Luck

T<---->Lines

Kozlow
P/S Wind could be a problem today SE 10 to 15


----------



## morgan08 (Feb 8, 2003)

Is anything hitting in the surf at Cape Canaveral?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Blues , Black Drum , Flounder.
Reported at the Port of Canaveral
Not sure about the surf there.
South in Mel Beach catching small Pompano,
Whitting.

T<---->Lines

Kozlow
P/S Let us know how you do. And Welcome to the Board


----------

